# Mac Pro card application



## lollypolly (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I just have a quick question for anyone who has applied. I sent my credentials in to MAC about a week ago. I understand there is a long wait for the card however is there a way I can find out if I've been approved? or is it best to just wait and see. I need to stock up on some MAC essentials but I'm hesitant to do so if I can hold out for my card if I have been approved. 

  	Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## sandrah (Aug 23, 2012)

lollypolly said:


> Hi, I just have a quick question for anyone who has applied. I sent my credentials in to MAC about a week ago. I understand there is a long wait for the card however is there a way I can find out if I've been approved? or is it best to just wait and see. I need to stock up on some MAC essentials but I'm hesitant to do so if I can hold out for my card if I have been approved.
> 
> Thanks for your help xxx


	Maybe try calling them? If you didnt send a check or money order you can also check your credit card/bank account to see if they charged you.


----------



## neshae89 (Sep 17, 2012)

hey! I just sent mine in on friday (9/14) via fax and I just saw the deduction from my account 5 mins ago! I faxed a copy of license, business card, comp card and a copy of a invoice for a wedding that i did.


----------



## lucy760 (Sep 20, 2012)

neshae89 said:


> hey! I just sent mine in on friday (9/14) via fax and I just saw the deduction from my account 5 mins ago! I faxed a copy of license, business card, comp card and a copy of a invoice for a wedding that i did.


  	Can you let me know what the fax number is? Thanks! I'm going to apply for mine soon!


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 25, 2012)

This card gives members what type of access?


----------



## Spikesmom (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine took 6 weeks.  I called after about 2 and the woman I spoke to was not helpful at all. 


lollypolly said:


> Hi, I just have a quick question for anyone who has applied. I sent my credentials in to MAC about a week ago. I understand there is a long wait for the card however is there a way I can find out if I've been approved? or is it best to just wait and see. I need to stock up on some MAC essentials but I'm hesitant to do so if I can hold out for my card if I have been approved.
> 
> Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## Spikesmom (Sep 27, 2012)

Pro members get a discount, early access to collections & pro master classes.


Poxahontas said:


> This card gives members what type of access?


----------



## kjm1234 (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking for opinions.... I plan on sending in my application with: Business card, ID, application, and makeup artistry certificate from a course I took in 2004.  Do you think this will be enough? Thanks,  Kim


----------



## makeupwh0re (Nov 9, 2012)

I also faxed mine in 2 days ago and saw the transaction on my bank account this morning. I called them to make sure I was approved, just to make sure and surely enough I was. I also mailed it 5 weeks ago with no response and that is why I decided to fax it. So much faster than waiting 5 weeks. I sent in my application, business card (with specific title, website and contact number) and makeup certificate and I got approved. They said my card will be on it's way once it clears. I know there is a thread on here with the fax number, that's how I got it. You just have to search for it. I wouldve gave it to you, but I threw my fax receipt as soon as I saw the transaction on my card lol But it's really a hit or miss. I read some ppl don't get approved and have resumes as well as comp cards and such. Just keep trying, trust me the discount is so worth it, especially if you're a mac feen like me!


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Nov 17, 2012)

Is there anyone who's self taught (no makeup certificate) who has applied and been approved that can tell me what they sent in? Thanks!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 2, 2012)

neshae89 said:


> hey! I just sent mine in on friday (9/14) via fax and I just saw the deduction from my account 5 mins ago! I faxed a copy of license, business card, comp card and a copy of a invoice for a wedding that i did.


  Really?! I sent in a copy of an invoice and my business card and had mailed it to them with my application and weeks later i got it back in the mail with a letter saying they dont accept thise types of proof of work. And i know i read on their website that it did.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 28, 2013)

[h=1][/h] [h=1]I mailed my business card, comp card, I.D. etc. to the New York address exactly 2 weeks ago on 1/14/13, so I decided to call and ask for the status of my application, after the girl asked me for my name, address and phone number she said, "You should be getting your card in the mail in about 2 weeks!!!!!" I was doing my happy dance at work all day!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/h]


----------



## Spencermakup (Jan 29, 2013)

*HELLO LADIES SO IM IN SCHOOL AND I WANT TO GET MY STUDENT PRO CARD BUT MY SCHOOL IS NOT LISTED IN MY STATE DOES IT HAVE TO BE LISTED FOR ME TO BE APPROVED ?? THANKS *


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 30, 2013)

[h=2]I believe the requirements said your certificate has to be from "A known Certified Makeup School" so not sure what they mean about "known."[/h]


----------



## SydVicious (Mar 4, 2013)

I am getting ready to send my application in... would someone be willing to share the fax number with me?  It seems like that is the quickest way to get the application looked at.


----------



## Aspiring MUA (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi know this post is a little dated, but i am in the process of gathering all of my paperwork to apply for the pro discount. I do have a question, are they still accepting faxed in applications? I called the MAC Pro today and they were really nice,but i was told they no longer accept the application by fax. Is this true? I know sometimes they give out different answers.  Thanks loves!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 9, 2013)

Aspiring MUA said:


> Hi know this post is a little dated, but i am in the process of gathering all of my paperwork to apply for the pro discount. I do have a question, are they still accepting faxed in applications? I called the MAC Pro today and they were really nice,but i was told they no longer accept the application by fax. Is this true? I know sometimes they give out different answers. Thanks loves!


Some (like myself) have had success faxing their materials in. Others have said they were denied for doing so. I did mine in April or May I believe but I know of people that applied before me the same method and MAC wouldn't accept it. So your best bet is to mail them in like they tell you. Otherwise you're taking a risk with the fax. It may delay your process that much more.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 10, 2013)

Aspiring MUA said:


> Hi know this post is a little dated, but i am in the process of gathering all of my paperwork to apply for the pro discount. I do have a question, are they still accepting faxed in applications? I called the MAC Pro today and they were really nice,but i was told they no longer accept the application by fax. Is this true? I know sometimes they give out different answers. Thanks loves!


  Mac pro would know best, so if they said no, then this is probably the correct answer. When i left the company back in Oct, we were told faxed- and store-sent applications were being being fazed out, and only applications sent thru the mail by the individual themselves would be accepted.   It only takes about a week to arrive thru the mail, so if you're concerned, I'd suggest paying an extra few dollars for delivery confirmation. Besides, you'll know within that week if your check or CC clears whether or not you're approved. If you are, you MIGHT be able to call and get your number to use online in the meantime until your card arrives in the mail. They used to allow this, but I'm not sure if they still do or not. Anyone?  If they do, this only applies to online and phone orders, but not store orders.   Anywho, if I'm not mistaken, there's already a HUGE thread already made on this subject already???


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 10, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Mac pro would know best, so if they said no, then this is probably the correct answer. When i left the company back in Oct, we were told faxed- and store-sent applications were being being fazed out, and only applications sent thru the mail by the individual themselves would be accepted.   It only takes about a week to arrive thru the mail, so if you're concerned, I'd suggest paying an extra few dollars for delivery confirmation. Besides, you'll know within that week if your check or CC clears whether or not you're approved. If you are, you MIGHT be able to call and get your number to use online in the meantime until your card arrives in the mail. They used to allow this, but I'm not sure if they still do or not. Anyone?  If they do, this only applies to online and phone orders, but not store orders.   Anywho, if I'm not mistaken, there's already a HUGE thread already made on this subject already???


They provided me my number for online/phone use about 2 weeks before my card arrived...less than a week after I faxed my application. This was in May. Again, I wouldn't recommend faxing in because it seems very hit or miss. I lucked out but many haven't been as lucky.


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Aug 10, 2013)

erine1881 is right. There is a larger thread that I posted to a few days ago. Long story short, my fax was accepted and on the same day someone elses wasn't. Sounds like faxing is as hit or miss as it used to be, but feel free to check out the other thread just to get a better idea of how successful faxing has been for others....  Thread title: MAC FAQ: PPID/MAC PRO Card 





erine1881 said:


> Mac pro would know best, so if they said no, then this is probably the correct answer. When i left the company back in Oct, we were told faxed- and store-sent applications were being being fazed out, and only applications sent thru the mail by the individual themselves would be accepted.   It only takes about a week to arrive thru the mail, so if you're concerned, I'd suggest paying an extra few dollars for delivery confirmation. Besides, you'll know within that week if your check or CC clears whether or not you're approved. If you are, you MIGHT be able to call and get your number to use online in the meantime until your card arrives in the mail. They used to allow this, but I'm not sure if they still do or not. Anyone?  If they do, this only applies to online and phone orders, but not store orders.   Anywho, if I'm not mistaken, there's already a HUGE thread already made on this subject already???


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Aug 20, 2013)

MoForMakeUp said:


> erine1881 is right. There is a larger thread that I posted to a few days ago. Long story short, my fax was accepted and on the same day someone elses wasn't. Sounds like faxing is as hit or miss as it used to be, but feel free to check out the other thread just to get a better idea of how successful faxing has been for others....  Thread title: MAC FAQ: PPID/MAC PRO Card


 I can't find that thread anywhere lol ;(   Never mind I guess it is not under mac its under specktra FAQ


----------



## roc2love (Aug 31, 2013)

How can I get a pro card if I'm a model please help


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 31, 2013)

roc2love said:


> How can I get a pro card if I'm a model please help


https://www.maccosmetics.com/macpro/cms/membership/howtoapply.tmpl


----------



## whitblue (Sep 2, 2013)

I faxed mine and got approved same day as well. The Mac Custo rep gave me their fax number and attn her name. It showed in the Mac system the following day and I was able to use my ID to buy products before my card actually came in the mail


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 2, 2013)

whitblue said:


> I faxed mine and got approved same day as well. The Mac Custo rep gave me their fax number and attn her name. It showed in the Mac system the following day and I was able to use my ID to buy products before my card actually came in the mail


Faxing has worked for some of us as mentioned already but for many others it hasn't. Technically, MAC has officially stated that they no longer accept faxed applications so it's risky for anyone to attempt applying that way. I did so back in March and was approved BUT several have done it before and after I have and were not approved because they applied via fax. So anyone wanting to try it needs to know they are doing it at their own risk and might have to resubmit via mail. If they don't mind the risk then go for it. Otherwise, you might want to apply according to MAC's currently shown application method.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Faxing has worked for some of us as mentioned already but for many others it hasn't. Technically, MAC has officially stated that they no longer accept faxed applications so it's risky for anyone to attempt applying that way. I did so back in March and was approved BUT several have done it before and after I have and were not approved because they applied via fax. So anyone wanting to try it needs to know they are doing it at their own risk and might have to resubmit via mail. If they don't mind the risk then go for it. Otherwise, you might want to apply according to MAC's currently shown application method.


  :werd:  Directions say to mail it. So mail it. It's not rocket science.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Sep 8, 2013)

Smh


----------

